# Please help me identify cat breed?



## Morebz (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi there,

Rescued these 2 cuties a little under a year ago, couldn't imagine life without them. Recently a friend that was over said they look unique enough that they may have some cool breed ancestry, but I think they are just fancy looking European shorthair. Thoughts?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Nothing exotic there. Those are domestic shorthair tabby cats, and very fine and beautiful examples of them as well.  Don't know how common they are in your area, but here they are one of the most common cats. If they are unusual for where you live, then that's a cool thing, but they aren't a special breed.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree Domestic Shorthairs....the pic on top left has a gorgeously marked Brown Mackeral Tabby coloring!


----------



## italeki (Mar 9, 2018)

Morebz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Rescued these 2 cuties a little under a year ago, couldn't imagine life without them. Recently a friend that was over said they look unique enough that they may have some cool breed ancestry, but I think they are just fancy looking European shorthair. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


There are cat DNA test kits out now.


----------



## Cat Daddy Life (Sep 24, 2021)

italeki said:


> There are cat DNA test kits out now.


What??! Really? I've never even had a chance to check out my own DNA. I must get with the times


----------

